# Best/Worst Sci-Fi costumes?



## Slater (Apr 13, 2001)

What do you think is the best looking costume/uniform/clothing on sci-fi, and also the worst?
I tend to like the uniforms and equipment of "Stargate", but probably the worst-looking (in my opinion) are the  "Star Trek" suits.


----------



## H_P_M (Apr 13, 2001)

*Jim Henson*

Well I think Farscape (Come on what do u expect from me...) is the best makeup, costume, bla bla bla cause it's Jim Henson.  I love there makeup...gee I can't even start on this, and I doubt u want to hear me ramble.  So I think it's thee best.  Ummm the worst...well I really can't say....I really think Andromeda, but thatz my opinion and I don't want to be dissing someone else's show.  So thatz what I think and thatz about it.

Cheerio


----------



## carkedit (Apr 13, 2001)

Stargate is  DEFINITELY the best, but then Jack in uniform is......anyway, I digress......have to say the women in Star Trek have the worse deal on the uniform front..

Carkedit  :dead:


----------



## carkedit (Apr 13, 2001)

hehehe managed to menion Jack in just the 3rd post...hehehe

Carkedit  :dead:


----------



## Gemsong (Apr 13, 2001)

Heh...

Well... as far as costumes go, the coolest costumes [this is subject to change depending on my mood and how close to halloween it is] my favs are the ones from Babylon 5. The black Intersteller alliance uniforms. With the ranger uniforms coming in a close second.

Those cloaks are just too cool...


----------



## Slater (Apr 13, 2001)

Also the uniforms used in "Starship Troopers" weren't half bad (cool blue-gray color) and a decided military cut (what else?)


----------



## Gemsong (Apr 14, 2001)

Definetely.  The "fleet" uniforms were really sharp.


----------



## spacebabe (Apr 17, 2001)

Like Babylon 5, Star Trek TNG.

Dislike The Romulans from Star Trek -   those big shoulders and awful hair.  

Still thinking about others. Mmmmmmmmmmmm.

I'll be back.

 Spacebabe


----------



## scifinut (Apr 18, 2001)

If it is even on anymore but Black Scorpion is the worst. She looks like a character from the old batman shows.


----------



## H_P_M (Apr 18, 2001)

scifinut, LOL. OH man do I Hear yah.   U know who's leather outfit I like, (yes I know John) actuly, Scorpius.  Man he has one hella of a kewl outfit.  

Cheerio


----------



## scifinut (Apr 19, 2001)

Hey I agree with that and even though Scorpy is the bad guy I really like him.


----------



## Dave (May 16, 2001)

The worst costumes and hairstyles are those designed by Sylvia Anderson for "UFO" and "Space 1999". Don't get me wrong I like the shows, and the costumes must have seemed cool back then. But if that was what was  meant to be fashionable 2 years ago!!!


----------



## Gemsong (May 16, 2001)

I remember when those shows premiered.

Yeah we thought they were pretty cool.


----------



## JoanDrake (Aug 16, 2015)

Dave said:


> The worst costumes and hairstyles are those designed by Sylvia Anderson for "UFO" and "Space 1999". Don't get me wrong I like the shows, and the costumes must have seemed cool back then. But if that was what was  meant to be fashionable 2 years ago!!!



I really wanted purple hair though, but my mother thought I should be taken to the therapist. Pity, I might have started a trend, (or been honestly committed.)


----------



## Droflet (Aug 16, 2015)

I quite liked the star trek uniforms introduced in DS-9. Covered bulging stomachs very well. Worst, really anything with silver. Silver clothing may have looked terribly futuristic in the 1950's but these days it's just terrible. Oh, good on you Joan for resurrecting this ancient thread. Could be fun.


----------

